# STAMFORD | Projects & Construction



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Since 2000 Stamford has seen a lot of Urban Reinvestment in its Downtown Core , along the Harbor front and along the New Canaan Branch... In Recent years Projects have gotten larger and even more dense. Nearby cities have also seen redevelopment around the various train stations and waterways.. Downtown Norwalk and South Norwalk have seen rapid Renewal of there historic streets and redevelopment of abandoned sites. 

Greater Stamford Includes , Greenwich , Norwalk , Darien , and New Canaan 



> *Stamford​*
> 75 Tresser Boulevard
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.city-data.com/forum/35252669-post137.html


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

28 Southfield Avenue - Davenport Landing









http://greatink.com/files/FOR%20IMMEDIATE%20RELEASE%20-%20BLT%20Unveils%20Plans%20for%20Davenport%20Landing.pdf


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Harborpoint Update from Summer...


Harborpoint Redevelopment in Stamford,Connecticut by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Yale & Towne in Stamford,Connecticut by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Yale & Towne in Stamford,Connecticut by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Yale & Towne in Stamford,Connecticut by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Yale & Towne in Stamford,Connecticut by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Yale & Towne in Stamford,Connecticut by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Harborpoint Redevelopment in Stamford,Connecticut by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Harborpoint Redevelopment in Stamford,Connecticut by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Harborpoint Redevelopment in Stamford,Connecticut by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Harborpoint Redevelopment in Stamford,Connecticut by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Harborpoint Redevelopment in Stamford,Connecticut by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Harborpoint Redevelopment in Stamford,Connecticut by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Harborpoint Redevelopment in Stamford,Connecticut by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Harborpoint Redevelopment in Stamford,Connecticut by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Washington Boulevard - Stamford,Connecticut by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> Bedford Hall – 545 Bedford Street, F.D. Rich Company
> 
> – 82 apartment units
> – Slated for completion Spring 2016
> ...


http://stamford-downtown.com/business-resources/current-developments/


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *Under Construction​*
> *Harbor Square Hotel (Harbor Point Road)*
> 
> Building Facts:
> ...


U/C


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *Proposed/Approved/Site Prep*
> 
> *Station Place Redevelopment (Manhattan Street, Station Place, Atlantic Street, Henry Street)*
> 
> ...


Prep/proposed


----------



## wucelope (Dec 28, 2014)

good info,thanks for your sharing


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Stamford Update Courtesy of wtby4000


> Marriott Residence Inn foreground (background is 184 Summer St)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

mini Stamford Update from yesterday

Harborpoint


Harborpoint in Stamford,CT by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Harborpoint in Stamford,CT by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Harborpoint in Stamford,CT by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Harborpoint in Stamford,CT by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

Eastside Luxury Condos


New Luxury Housing on Stamford's East Side by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

184 Summer Street 


Stamford Rising by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Stamford Rising by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

Stamford Hospital


Stamford Rising by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

I will give a full update on Stamford in March , covering Downtown , South End / Harborpoint , Glenbrook & Springdale.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *Branch lines may benefit from Malloy’s transportation plan​*By by Jeannette Ross on January 25, 2015
> “Each of the branch lines has been through extensive studies,” Mr. Redeker said. They include Danbury, New Canaan and Waterbury.
> 
> The emphasis will be on expanded service and improved service. Although they are secondary to the main passenger line, he said the branch lines offer “extraordinary opportunities” for development and will be a “major focus” of the plan.
> ...


http://www.thereddingpilot.com/21146/branch-lines-may-benefit-from-malloys-transportation-plan/


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *Facing nearly $4 million in liens, hotel project stalls​*Elizabeth Kim
> Updated 9:46 pm, Wednesday, February 11, 2015
> 
> STAMFORD -- Amid a building boom downtown, Seaboard Properties quickly became one of the most talked-about developers in the city. Over the last several years, the real estate company, led by its CEO and founder, John DiMenna, has snapped up key properties like Park Square West, an apartment complex on Summer Street, 1 Atlantic Street, a boutique historic office building, and the Courtyard Marriott.


http://www.stamfordadvocate.com/local/article/Facing-nearly-4-million-in-liens-hotel-project-6076138.php


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *Local lawmakers push to upgrade Danbury, New Canaan rail lines​*Posted: Friday, February 13, 2015 8:15 pm | Updated: 9:45 pm, Fri Feb 13, 2015.
> 
> By ROBERT KOCH
> Hour Staff Writer
> "Commuters have suffered under unacceptable conditions as unnecessary obstacles are thrown before the workforce we depend on as the engine of our state economy," O'Dea said. "These bills will take us through the critical first steps of changing those conditions, and providing the necessary investments which will ensure safety, reliability and efficiency."


http://www.thehour.com/news/norwalk/local-lawmakers-push-to-upgrade-danbury-new-canaan-rail-lines/article_f7e0afc2-14fb-5264-8f76-4a58f84b2ed6.html


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *Pitney Bowes signs lease for new Stamford location​*
> Richard Lee
> Updated 6:58 pm, Wednesday, March 5, 2014
> 
> ...


http://www.stamfordadvocate.com/news/article/Pitney-Bowes-signs-lease-for-new-Stamford-location-5291567.php


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Summer House *update from AntinoR from City Data


>


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Stamford Update from Yesterday*

*Summer House*


Stamford's Construction Boom by Corey Best, on Flickr

*Harborpoint / South End Completed...*


Stamford Rising - South End / Harborpoint by Corey Best, on Flickr


Stamford Rising - South End / Harborpoint by Corey Best, on Flickr


Stamford Rising - South End / Harborpoint by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

from wtby4000 on City Data



> *184 Summer St a.k.a. Summer House*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*More from wtby4000 on City Data*



> *Here are photos from May 23 of 1032 Hope Street - 88 units/2,200 square feet*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*More from wtby4000 on City Data*



> *Construction has begun on Morgan Lofts at 111 Morgan Street, a new 175-apt development on Morgan St between Hoyt and Third streets, behind the First Presbyterian (Fish) Church.
> 
> First, the renderings:*
> 
> ...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*South Norwalk,Connecticut*

*Sono Pearl Apartments *


New Urbanism Redevelopment in South Norwalk,CT by Corey Best, on Flickr


New Urbanism Redevelopment in South Norwalk,CT by Corey Best, on Flickr

*Recently Completed Ironworks*


New Urbanism Redevelopment in South Norwalk,CT by Corey Best, on Flickr


New Urbanism Redevelopment in South Norwalk,CT by Corey Best, on Flickr


New Urbanism Redevelopment in South Norwalk,CT by Corey Best, on Flickr


193 by Corey Best, on Flickr


New Urbanism Redevelopment in South Norwalk,CT by Corey Best, on Flickr

*SoNo Sign under the MNRR Bridge*


SONO Sign by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------

